# B&B Autostyle. A DW First? VW Golf Mk 2 Motorsport.



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

A Detailing World first is quiet a claim to make,with the usual level of rare and exotic machinery that pops up here from time to time.

However,we're pretty sure that this is a first,considering that this is one of 71 built and the only one in Northern Ireland.










Volkswagen Golf Mk2 GTI Motorsport Limited.

Without going into too much detail this was the most powerful production Volkswagen built until the R32 arrived in 2004. All of these were built into five door body shells,the engine being the 16 valve Golf GTI engine but fitted with a G lader Supercharger.

More here!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volkswagen_Golf_Mk2#Golf_Limited

A real unusual one indeed and a real honour to be asked to work on such a rare and sought after car.
The owner contacted us during a busy spell towards the end of last month in a week where we were pretty much fully booked but not wishing to let him down or miss the chance to work on this car the Golf was booked in on a Monday evening with me expecting the job to run into the early hours. The Golf had been for sale and it's potential new owners were arriving from Germany on Tuesday morning,hence the owner's urgency.

The owner's main concerns in this case were blemishes in the paintwork and some washmarks and swirling here and there. With time being tight I left Chris finishing off a job on an e30 320is and collected Matt,the owner of our approved bodyshop and a skilled machine polisher to lend a hand. We left Belfast for Carrickfergus just after six pm.

The Limited shares the garage with this and several other VW legends....










The owner is a major enthusiast and when he opened the garage door I felt like taking off my shoes! Mobile Detailing means you usually end up in some rather non salubrious conditions but this garage is perfect! Wide,long and warm with carpets,ideal for the job and with tea and Jaffa Cakes on tap we were well looked after. Cheers Darren!:thumb:

To start with,a few defects:



















Some wet sanding marks left over from a recent re spray:










And closer.....










In fairness,the Golf's paintwork is very good and it's nice to see a car that has been painted without compounding trails everywhere.

Onto the blemishes with the tail gate spoiler removed to aid the following process:



















We judged this to be a silicone reaction in the lacquer. These blisters were also present on the lower tail gate and around the number plate recess.

In the time that we have the Golf is going to receive a minor enhancement and we plan to remedy the blemishes with a spot of sanding. These could be felt with a light touch of a finger and with paint depth running to 140-160 in this area the sanding process should be safe and effective. More on that in a bit.

While the owner put the kettle on Matt and I gave the Golf an IPA wipe down to ascertain the paint condition and then took the above images. The car was already thoroughly washed before we arrived and all that was required was a mild clay with Megs mild to remove very minor contamination on the lower edges of the doors. Door rubbing strips were popped off,same as the boot spoiler to help with polishing.

Working with Megs 205 followed by Menzerna PO85RD on 3M yellow and blue pads respectively gave us this finish:




























Wet sanding damage removed:










The defects on the boot lid then:

As stated above these blemishes sit high. The area was sanded by hand with 3M Finesse 3000 grade finger pads.




























Brought back to life with Megs 105 on a yellow 3M spot pad,refined with Megs 205 and followed with PO85RD.




























With the time getting on towards midnight the Golf was given a layer of Best Of Show,(our favourite wax but time to try something new me thinks),left on the panels for ten to fifteen minutes and buffed off with Monza double sided microfibres. The Golf was then tucked up in bed for the mornings viewing.



















We left the customer's house just after 1 am. The German's must not have too impressed though,they bought the Rallye instead!










Thanks for looking.
Kind Regards,John.

















Nanolex Approved Detailers.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

a very special car.


great work. :thumb:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## CoopersE91 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, lovely car - some interior shots would have been nice just for posterity but I guess if you weren't working on the interior, no need for shots!

Rallyes are awesome so I am not surprise they went for it instead! Owner must be mad to let them go.


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Great work...everytime I see pictures of MKII Golf Gti's I really want 1. Nearly bought 1 20 years ago, but couldn't afford the insurance..being only 19 at the time.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice bit of work dude.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Great work on a very unique car, I've seen this at a few shows over the years, looks even better now! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

very nice excellent customer service there


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

amiller said:


> a very special car.
> 
> great work. :thumb:


Cheers mate.



Dan Clark said:


> Very nice.


Thanks Dan.



CoopersE91 said:


> Thanks for sharing, lovely car - some interior shots would have been nice just for posterity but I guess if you weren't working on the interior, no need for shots!
> 
> Rallyes are awesome so I am not surprise they went for it instead! Owner must be mad to let them go.


Thanks Cooper. No interior pics sadly as I didn't do any interior work as you say! Needless to say it was in rather mint condition. The Rallye only had about 22k KMs on it and still smelt knew inside.



dreamtheater said:


> Great work...everytime I see pictures of MKII Golf Gti's I really want 1. Nearly bought 1 20 years ago, but couldn't afford the insurance..being only 19 at the time.


Cheers. I'll bet insurance was an issue for you as a fellow Belfast man. I owned one a few years back in black and adored it. Chris bought it off me though so it stayed in the family.



Beau Technique said:


> Nice bit of work dude.


Cheers Scott!



EliteCarCare said:


> Great work on a very unique car, I've seen this at a few shows over the years, looks even better now! :thumb:
> 
> Alex


Thanks Alex. It usually gets trailered behind a mk2 Golf Country during show season. I take it you have seen it at Edition 38?



steview said:


> very nice excellent customer service there


Thanks Steview,that's our main priority and will continue to be.:thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Now that is a rare beast :thumb:

:argie:


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice work. I used to have an oak green 16v one . Cracking cars.

Looks like you left some blue tape on the grill though.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice car and work, dont see many of them, thats for sure


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

great detail as always love the sanding work came up a treat!! need a wee chat with u sometime soon so will give u a bell.


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice work lad's

great job on the blemishes:thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

looks great!


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

yetizone said:


> Now that is a rare beast :thumb:
> 
> :argie:


It's the most unusual car i have worked on to date. Nice to be trusted with it!



Incredible Detail said:


> Nice work. I used to have an oak green 16v one . Cracking cars.
> 
> Looks like you left some blue tape on the grill though.


Cheers mate,nice to see another Supporter on here. I take it your not serious about the tape!:lol::lol::lol:



Scrim-1- said:


> Very nice car and work, dont see many of them, thats for sure


Thanks Scrim.



Ronnie said:


> great detail as always love the sanding work came up a treat!! need a wee chat with u sometime soon so will give u a bell.


Cheers Ron. I'm not a big fan of sanding by hand,would rather use the Da but it did the trick. Give me a holler Ron,or else i could steer down to HQ,haven't been down since last summer!



paulmc08 said:


> Nice work lad's
> 
> great job on the blemishes:thumb:


Thanks Paul! Your contributions are always welcome mate.



detailersdomain said:


> looks great!


Ta very much!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work on a great car!:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice car


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

stunning work


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

horned yo said:


> stunning work


Thanks everybody.

Horned Yo,what part of Belfast are you from mate?


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

No bull, that is my dream car :argie:

Excellent work dude, you have done the old girl proud :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

B&B Autostyle said:


> Cheers mate,nice to see another Supporter on here. I take it your not serious about the tape!:lol::lol::lol:


Cheers. Been a supported for quite a while now.

Yeah was joking about the tape :thumb:


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Idlewillkill said:


> No bull, that is my dream car :argie:
> 
> Excellent work dude, you have done the old girl proud :thumb:


Thanks mate,they are a fantastic machine.



Incredible Detail said:


> Cheers. Been a supported for quite a while now.
> 
> Yeah was joking about the tape :thumb:


Thought you might have been!


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

wow thats stunning


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nicely done a true classic..:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Love this, I remember when you first posted this.

Awesome work as per on an awesome VW :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

nice finish


----------



## elsad-140 (Dec 27, 2011)

good parking


----------



## Niall (Nov 22, 2009)

Nice job, looks great. Love seeing good write ups on rare cars.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

steview said:


> wow thats stunning


Thanks steview.



james_death said:


> Nicely done a true classic..:thumb:


Cheers James.



AaronGTi said:


> Love this, I remember when you first posted this.
> 
> Awesome work as per on an awesome VW :thumb:


Thank you Aaron,the original Detail was carried out about two years ago I think. Feels like yesterday,twas a real late night last minute job too.



TopSport+ said:


> nice finish


Cheers TopSpoprt.



elsad-140 said:


> good parking


Thanks,the owner squeezed it in there. Looked like he had done it a few times,the Golf went into the corner in one simple maneuver!



Niall said:


> Nice job, looks great. Love seeing good write ups on rare cars.


Thank you Niall. Your BMW looks rather smart mate.


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Looks great, nice work :thumb:.


----------



## Puresilver (Dec 4, 2011)

Odd that it's a five door! Quirky but really cool.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks very much everybody,some great feedback on this thread.



deni2 said:


> Looks great, nice work :thumb:.


Cheers deni.



Puresilver said:


> Odd that it's a five door! Quirky but really cool.


Thanks very much. As far as I know they were only built in five door,no idea why!


----------

